# 3 weeks in...clear skin already



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

hi

im 23 male taking 40mg a day of accutane my skin is clear already how long should i stay on it for?

reason i ask is because im self meditating because derm wouldnt give me roacc again i was on it once before and my acne came back


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

bump for later


----------



## aaronwales (Sep 19, 2010)

I use to be on roccutane, first he gave me one tab a day to take and after i finished the box of around 30 he would check up on me (I would have to do blood tests to see if everything was fine)

When I was still suffering from breaking out he bumped it up to two tablets a day, after a month I would check up again and he would check my blood again.

After taking two tabs for a month it cleared up and I didnt seem to break out and could get away with not washing my face for the whole day.

So in answer to your question , I would need to know when you started, whether you are still breaking out and how many tablets you have left.

out of curiosity why wouldnt your dermatologist give you the tablets again?


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Ash_87 said:


> hi
> 
> im 23 male taking 40mg a day of accutane my skin is clear already how long should i stay on it for?
> 
> reason i ask is because im self meditating because derm wouldnt give me roacc again i was on it once before and my acne came back


Strange as it is often prescribed multiple times, most will say need a years break though.

Tbh in your avi dont look like youve got acne at all, unless back is bad??

To do its job needs to be used for decent duration, 4 months seems the norm, but if self medicating i would personally stop them now and just use them if they flare up again.


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

how many mg a day did you do mate? and how much did it end up costing you?


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

aaronwales said:


> I use to be on roccutane, first he gave me one tab a day to take and after i finished the box of around 30 he would check up on me (I would have to do blood tests to see if everything was fine)
> 
> When I was still suffering from breaking out he bumped it up to two tablets a day, after a month I would check up again and he would check my blood again.
> 
> ...


i started 1st September and i brought a months and a half supply of tablets.....he said my acne isnt bad enough but i do get breakouts and large ones that scab and scar my face so i cant go out ive had acne for around 7 years so sick of it just wanna kill it forever!


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Dig said:


> Strange as it is often prescribed multiple times, most will say need a years break though.
> 
> Tbh in your avi dont look like youve got acne at all, unless back is bad??
> 
> To do its job needs to be used for decent duration, 4 months seems the norm, but if self medicating i would personally stop them now and just use them if they flare up again.


yeah its not that bad all the time but i do ge big breakouts nasty spots

im thinking i should carry on for about 3-4 months so it never comes back!?


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

ojaysmoke said:


> how many mg a day did you do mate? and how much did it end up costing you?


im doing 40mg and i got a month and a halfs worth cost me about £100


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Good stuff mate I had a break out last week of spots so ran 40mgs a day for a week just to dry my skin out. Works a treat lol. I'd say it's better to run it for to long rather than to little. Id do 3 months if you can afford it. You don't want to finish to early and risk repeat breakout.


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

i self medicated with 20mg a day within about 3-4 weeks my skin was clear,dry lips though an my skin was a bit dry to i used used nivea for men on my face ,i was on for 100 days skin has stayed pretty much clear apart from when i went on tren got a few spots on my back an face. before this i tried antibiotics from the docs for about 6 months and all sorts of creams this is the only stuff that worked for me


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

The dry lips and skin is a real pain. I had to carry a tube of e45 and a chap stick everywhere.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

juniortom said:


> i self medicated with 20mg a day within about 3-4 weeks my skin was clear,dry lips though an my skin was a bit dry to i used used nivea for men on my face ,i was on for 100 days skin has stayed pretty much clear apart from when i went on tren got a few spots on my back an face. before this i tried antibiotics from the docs for about 6 months and all sorts of creams this is the only stuff that worked for me


only 20 mgs? you have bad acne before?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

hi i have a question i have pretty bad acne on my back enough for me not to wear a vest in gym but i am happy with my face nothing really bad. Does accutane make acne worse first before it works the thing is i dont want to break out on my face to start with because of the accutane. Whats your experience did accutane make breakouts worse to begin with?


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

Since your skins already cleared after 3 weeks i'd just run it upto 8 weeks total, so another 5 weeks at the dose your currently on.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

really? surly there is a high chance it will come back for such a low does and time?


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

I'd run it longer mate. If it comes back you will just have to do another course. 12 weeks minimum I'd say.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

argh just got a big spot right in the middle of my forehead! mayb not all clear then lol


----------

